

Warning: Good Copy is More Valuable than Design... - robertwilliams
http://robertwilliams.wpengine.com/warning-startups-need-good-copy-more-then-design/

======
johnjlocke
This post echos so much of what I believe could be fixed in the web design
community today. Obsession over perfection cannot save your soul, but
obsession over message and clarity makes the largest impact for the time
invested.

------
akx
Wait, a blog post about good copy... with a misspelled title?

~~~
robertwilliams
april fools

------
kdubs
Awesome post!

